# Adhesive to use for gluing vinyl floor covering on our boat.



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

In the process of replacing a piece of flooring on our Crestliner. Plan on putting epoxy resin on plywood and then covering with vinyl floor covering to match existing covering. What kind of adhesive would you guys recommend to glue vinyl down? Was told to get some contact adhesive spray from a auto parts store but then was also told to get adhesive that could be rolled on to assure even application. Was also told that there could be a problem with the adhesive adhering to the epoxy resin.Any thoughts on this or suggestions on what brand to use??? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I have used both the spray on 3m adhesive and the carpet glue roll on style. I personally liked the spray on better. It was faster and easier. The bubbles were easier to work out with the spray. I used vinyl from cabelas for the floor so it may be different than what you are using. The roll on style wasn't bad either but I preferred the spray.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

outdoor carpet glue sold at home depot..sticks to concrete..put it on with a trowel


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you know a commercial roofer get some yellow bonding adhesive.

If u live in SE mi u can use some of mine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a spare bucket of LS1100...never got around to putting new vinyl down as I went with LineX spray instead...got it from Cabelas and it works great (have used it before)...stored inside....make me an offer...good luck


----------

